# WTB: Powerful gaming rig - High Budget - Help!



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm buying a new PC very shortly, and my budget is a whopping Rs. 1 Lakh.

Since I need a future-proof (read 3-5 years) rig, I'm inclined towards Core i7 for the processor. And hence, I'll need good DDR3 memory and a nice motherboard with o/c features to go with it. What brands and models should I buy?

Other than that, other components I'd like suggestions on include Cabinet, SMPS, monitor, juicy graphic card/s, HDD, speakers (cheap 2.1 ones are just fine), sound card (required?) and a wireless card (and anything else you think I might need).

Also, I'd like to hear your opinions about PC vc MAC. Which is better and why? I've heard that Mac is the coice of preference for programmers (and I'm a programmer in the making); is that true?

Please feel free to suggest even other configs that you think would make a kick-ass gaming rig, guys.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

First, let's come to the PC v Mac thing. If you want to game, stick to a Windows machine. Period. And your own assembled PC offers better value for money compared to a Mac. High end gaming iMacs will cost in excess of a lakh. So stick to your own assembled PC.

Secondly, if you want a Core i7, then better wait for a while. They aren't available here right now. Even if they were available, then the cost of a proccy + socket LGA 1366 mobo + DDR3 RAM itself would eat up half of your budget. And then you'd have to buy a superb monitor, gfx card, and a PSU capable of powering this rig.

So, my advice is, wait for a bit. Or if you're in the U.S, Newegg has some good deals for the i7.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> First, let's come to the PC v Mac thing. If you want to game, stick to a Windows machine. Period. And your own assembled PC offers better value for money compared to a Mac. High end gaming iMacs will cost in excess of a lakh. So stick to your own assembled PC.
> 
> Secondly, if you want a Core i7, then better wait for a while. They aren't available here right now. Even if they were available, then the cost of a proccy + socket LGA 1366 mobo + DDR3 RAM itself would eat up half of your budget. And then you'd have to buy a superb monitor, gfx card, and a PSU capable of powering this rig.
> 
> So, my advice is, wait for a bit. Or if you're in the U.S, Newegg has some good deals for the i7.



Point noted about the PC vs Mac thing. I guess I'll stick to a Windows machine then.

Core i7 isn't available here yet?? Damn... anyway, could you please recommend any good configurations for the available budget?

P.S. - The monitor doesn't have to be an awesome one, a moderate one will do. I don't want to spend over 12-15K on the monitor...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

Another thing about the PC vs Mac thing: those wars were valid only in the pre 2006 days when mac used the PowerPC architrcture instead of standard PC (x86) architecture. Today, a Mac is a PC with an apple logo attached to it. Anyway, back to the configuration:

Monitor: BenQ 21.5" Full HD Monitor @ 13.5K
Creative Inspire 5.1 speakers @ 4K
Logitech Multimedia Lazer Combo Keyboard and Mouse @ 1.5K
Zebronics Peace Cabinet without PSU @ 1.6K
HD4850X2 GPU @ 20K
Samsung 24X SATA II DVD Drive @ 1.5K
Seagate 640GB SATA II HDD with 32mb Buffer @ 4K
OR Maxtor 1TB 10000 RPM HDD @ 9K

CPU, Mobo, RAM - need to calculate if Core i7 920  can fit in or not.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Core i7 965 Extreme said:


> Point noted about the PC vs Mac thing. I guess I'll stick to a Windows machine then.
> 
> Core i7 isn't available here yet?? Damn... anyway, could you please recommend any good configurations for the available budget?
> 
> P.S. - The monitor doesn't have to be an awesome one, a moderate one will do. I don't want to spend over 12-15K on the monitor...


I really recommend waiting a bit for the i7 to arrive here. Because when they do, they'll be much better buys than the current E8x00 processors of now. Still, if you want a rig right now, then:

Intel C2D E8600
Zotac nForce 790i Supreme
Corsair Dominator 2x2 GB DDR3 1800 Mhz RAM
LG/ Samsung DVD writer
XFX GTX 280
WD Caviar 640 GB HDD
Tagan 850W PSU
Thermaltake Armor VH8000BWS cabinet
Logitech G5 (mouse) + Logitech G15 (keyboard)
Dell E228WFP

I don't know about recommending speaker sets, so ask someone else about it.

Seriously, this is one hot rig. How I wish I had a rig like this... Complete with a 2 mbps unlimited connection.... So I could download games and play them all the time...

BTW, if you needed a UPS, then I'd suggest an APC 1000VA 800 W UPS.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^Duh.

Q9400
2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz Corsair Dominator RAM
ASUS P5Q Pro motherboard
2xPalit HD4870 1GB SONIC
1TB Hitachi Deskstar HDD
Corsair 1000W SMPS
CoolerMaster Stacker cabinet
Dell 248WFP 24" LCD monitor
Altec Lansing MX5021 2.1 speakers
Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty sound card
Logitech Gaming G1 kbd/mouse


pretty good eh ? Well I also suggest you wait for i7 coz i7 960 and ECS X58B-A will be a good combo if you can get. The above mentioned config is only if you cant wait and want to buy one soon. But remember, it will take time for i7 stuff to reach India (the basic i7 920 kit is there but it looks lame with a reference Intel X58 mobo) and even when it reaches, it will be costly and will take a lot of time to get cheap. Its upto you now. I suggest you call it in from US through KMD or something .


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^Duh.



Huh? What for?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Huh? What for?



your UPS suggestion.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

ALl u guys, he has 1 lakh, dun let it go waste. O'course a NEHALEM CPU.

The nehalem+mobo+4GBram+HDD comes for some 50k.

50k I guess will be enug for:
kbd/mouse
speakers
monitor
GPU-HD4870X2


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^^Nice thought but its India dude.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I think I'll get a Core 2 Quad processor since I can't wait and need the PC urgently...

BTW, does a quad core Core 2 Extreme cost very high? Would it fit into the budget? Is it worth paying those extra bucks?



beta testing said:


> I really recommend waiting a bit for the i7 to arrive here. Because when they do, they'll be much better buys than the current E8x00 processors of now. Still, if you want a rig right now, then:
> 
> Intel C2D E8600
> Zotac nForce 790i Supreme
> ...



Thanks... but can you recommend a quad core instead? I think even though currently most games aren't optimized for quad core, they will be eventually in the future. Until then I can probably just use it overclocked.



			
				Psychosocial said:
			
		

> Q9400
> 2x2GB DDR2 1066MHz Corsair Dominator RAM
> ASUS P5Q Pro motherboard
> 2xPalit HD4870 1GB SONIC
> ...



Any idea how much Q9400, 2xPalit HD4870 1GB SONIC, Corsair 1000W SMPS and 1TB Hitachi Deskstar HDD costs? Is there a site where I can check pretty accurate current Indian prices?



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> ALl u guys, he has 1 lakh, dun let it go waste. O'course a NEHALEM CPU.
> 
> The nehalem+mobo+4GBram+HDD comes for some 50k.
> 
> ...



I really don't think Nehalem+Mobo+4GB DDR3 RAM+HDD comes for around 50K...

Mobo - 15-20K
4GB DDR3 RAM - 18-20K
HDD - 5K
So Nehalem - 5-15K   (at the most I could probably get a Core i7 920)...


Also, about the video card, should I buy a GTX280 or 2 x HD4850 (Crossfire)? I think they'll cost around the same, but which ones gives better performance?

Once again, thanks for the suggestions guys, keep 'em coming. I'll go to SP road (Bangalore) and check out the prices tomorrow evening and buy it on Wednesday.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Core i7 965 Extreme said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, I think I'll get a Core 2 Quad processor since I can't wait and need the PC urgently...
> 
> BTW, does a quad core Core 2 Extreme cost very high? Would it fit into the budget? Is it worth paying those extra bucks?
> 
> ...




www.theitwares.com
www.lynx-india.com

Check the prices on this two sites. You can order your stuff from this sites too! And C2E costs a LOT. QX9770 costs 54k :O:O. I dont think its worth all that. Don't go for a single GTX280 coz 2xHD4870 beats it. But GTX280 in SLi can be a real deadly pair but it will cost a lot too.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

Intel core 2 Extreme Q9770 is available for around 68450.00 give it a look.
Then comes the Q9650 for 48750 now with this one you can really set up a great machine with in 1lack.

processor: Intel xtreme Q9650               48750
MOBO:      Asus P5Q Pro                          8950
RAM:         2x2gb kingston 800mhz           3000
Harddisk    640 GB westron digital            4000
gfx Card:   Palit HD4870                         16800
PSU:          crosair 620w                          6800
Monitor      Dell 22 inch                          17000
Speaker     Logitech X530                         5500
cabinet                                                   2000
______________________________________________
Total:  1 10 000.00
--------------------------------------------------------------
OOps its above 1 lack.  But " Jahen chaalees wahan ghap-chaalees."


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Extreme is not worth it. He will get a lame config if he buys that. He wants a gaming config.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

Better go for a quad core as Psychosocial suggested. And don't worry, everything will be within 1 lakh. You better go for DDR3 RAM, it'll be faster than DDR2 RAM at the same frequencies, because of tighter timings.
Instead of the GTX 280, you could go for 3x 9800GTX because the mobo which I mentioned supports 3 way SLI.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^lol... DDR3 will have performance boost of like 10% with a Quad. DDR3 is only recommanded if you buy a Nehalem coz current genaration of Quads and Duos dont intialize the power of DDR3. And 3x9800GTX o_0. Better opt for 2xHD4870 coz 790i will cost a bomb so will DDR3.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Another thing about the PC vs Mac thing: those wars were valid only in the pre 2006 days when mac used the PowerPC architrcture instead of standard PC (x86) architecture. Today, a Mac is a PC with an apple logo attached to it. Anyway, back to the configuration:
> 
> Monitor: BenQ 21.5" Full HD Monitor @ 13.5K
> Creative Inspire 5.1 speakers @ 4K
> ...





comp@ddict said:


> ALl u guys, he has 1 lakh, dun let it go waste. O'course a NEHALEM CPU.
> 
> The nehalem+mobo+4GBram+HDD comes for some 50k.
> 
> ...


Cheers. Wanna merge lists ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, go ahead spend the one lakh.OH yeah, buy the QX9770 too for 68k ONLY. After all, it's only slower than i920 for some 15k. Leave nehalem, no get the 100000k PC


----------



## amitash (Nov 23, 2008)

Nehalem FTW...dunno about the prices in india but for 300$ for the cpu, 220$ for the cheapest mobo(msi x58 platinum) and 130$ for 3GB ddr3 RAM it comes upto 650$ which comes upto 32,500Rs...+ taxes here will cost you around 40k itself for a nehalem based config...in 60k i think you can surely get a HD4850x2,A decent monitor,case,storage and a DVD writer.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^lol you already bought it ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

> Intel core 2 Extreme Q9770 is available for around 68450.00 give it a look.
> Then comes the Q9650 for 48750 now with this one you can really set up a great machine with in 1lack.
> 
> processor: Intel xtreme Q9650               48750
> ...


Replace the processor with *Quad Core Q9550 for about 17000.00 and add that saved amount on Palits HD4870x2* (2gb ddr5) for 35000.


----------



## amitash (Nov 23, 2008)

> ^lol you already bought it ?


Yep i had to get it now or never as my aunts comin from the US...wats wrong wid it?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

amitash said:


> Yep i had to get it now or never as my aunts comin from the US...wats wrong wid it?



Oh you got it from US. Congo. I was actually surprised first because you did not mention that you had bought it from US coz AFAIK, MSI X58 aint available here.



toofan.is.back said:


> Replace the processor with *Quad Core Q9550 for about 17000.00 and add that saved amount on Palits HD4870x2* (2gb ddr5) for 35000.



Q9400 will be more VFM, you can easily OC it later.


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

why to oc. and do you think with a budget of 1 lack someone look for VFM.


----------



## amitash (Nov 23, 2008)

> why to oc. and do you think with a budget of 1 lack someone look for VFM.


 touche



> Oh you got it from US. Congo. I was actually surprised first because you did not mention that you had bought it from US coz AFAIK, MSI X58 aint available here.



I did ask around here but the dealers hadnt even heard about core i7 so x58 was out of the question....Will my TRUE fit on the core i7?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> why to oc. and do you think with a budget of 1 lack someone look for VFM.



Why not ? If he saves 25k... he can prolly get a X360 or a good phone! And 'Why to OC ?' ... well Google it. OC is beneficial in many ways. All in all, Q9400>Q9550.

And ya, what if he wants a 2xGTX280 setup in 1 lakh ? If it was so, he would have to be satisfied with a E8500 or Q8200. 1 Lakh is still not a VERY high budget in the world of PCs. Only yesterday I was customising an Alienware notebook for fun and I saw that it reached the 7Lakh price mark...


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

why not i had answered in some thread. 
why do we need that much power if everything run ok with that. And for gaming you need to oc your card.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 23, 2008)

Q9550 's new variant is gonna launch next yr with a very less power consumption.i guess its worth it,when compared to a Q9400

As far as op's rig is concerned- wait till next year.availability of nehalem is quite limited and not many boards to choose from.


BTW- NEhalem supports Triple channel DDR3 , so 3gb/6gb configurations.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> why not i had answered in some thread.
> why do we need that much power if everything run ok with that. And for gaming you need to oc your card.



I also said leave it. Its no use arguing on this.

You just dont understand


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2008)

I would say, for now get the cheapest mobo+proccy+ram that you can get and use for 4-5 months.

YOu will really really regret if you purchase a quadcore proccy worth 16k etc.

Get this:

1) E7200 for 5.5k
2) MSI P45 Neo-F for 5k
3) 2X2Gb DDR2 800MHz for 3.5k

E7200 is a very powerful processor and is insane overclocker.

Once the Nehalem stabilizes (should be by March), get it with the money that you saved.

Max I would pay for a processor is 8k in current market situation as Intel is moving to a new socket and you have 1L to spend on the rig.


----------



## afonofa (Nov 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Anyway, back to the configuration:
> 
> Monitor: BenQ 21.5" Full HD Monitor @ 13.5K
> Creative Inspire 5.1 speakers @ 4K
> ...


This is probably the best suggestion. With this config you can get a 

Core i7 920 @ 20K
Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 @ 20K
3GB DDR3 RAM @ 10K 
(+/- 2K overall and you can tweak the budget on the keyboard, mouse and speakers).

Depending on the budget(after proc+mobo+ram) instead of an HD4850X2, maybe you can squeeze in 2 x HD4850 Sonic. That way incase one card fails, you can still continue gaming while you get the other replaced.

MetalheadGautham, you didn't suggest a psu? will a Corsair cmpsu-620hx 620W be enough for this config?

Since you are spending a lot of money, don't go for a quad core. Be patient and wait *atleast* for 2 months and then go in for a Core i7 920 config.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Lolz 620W.

he will atleast need a TX750W for it.


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 23, 2008)

And 4870x2 in a zebronics cabinet 
Get cooler master cabinet 
A 620hx should do pretty well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^With a i7, X58, 6GB DDR3 RAM and HD4850x2 ? HX620W ?


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2008)

ye he should use atleast 700+w


----------



## amitash (Nov 24, 2008)

> 3GB DDR3 RAM @ 10K


 tripple channel kits are retailing in the US for as low as 95$ so i think here it will cost around 5.5-6.5k and not more


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 25, 2008)

3GB will bottleneck the rig. Atleast 6 GB needed IMO.


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2008)

6gb ???? 6gb ko dekh ke to aisa lag raha hai ki kutch bhi suggest kar do hamara kya jaa raha hai.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^^Someday... sit back on an inclined rocking chair with a print out of every post that you make you here. Reflect if your posts has any valuable content or not. Think about it and for that you need some time. So refrain from posting here.

@Gautham :-
Seems the tri-channel has done wonders. Everybody is using 6gb RAM with i7 (well, atleast those who have it!).


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

3GB for now, 6GB can be done l8er when needed, and when prices fall down further.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 26, 2008)

Guys, I've decided to go for the i7 (even if I have to wait, but I can only wait for 2-3 weeks more max).

On the Dell site, I came across this configuration: 


Processor
Intel®  CoreTM  i7-920 Processor 

Operating System
Genuine Windows Vista®  Home Premium 64 bit


Chipset
Intel®  X58 Express Chipset  (They have specified only the chipset... which manufacturer's board will they put???)


Memory
6GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRAM (3 x 1GB) 


Hard Drive
1TB SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive with Native Command Queuing

Optical Drive
BD & DVD/CD-RW Combo (BD reader & DVD/CD burner w/dual layer write capability)

Video Card
512MB ATI(R) Radeon(TM) HD 4850

Sound Card
Integrated 7.1 Audio

Speakers
Dell(TM) A525 Stereo Speakers with Subwoofer (UK)

Keyboard
Dell(TM) Consumer Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Bundle

Mouse
Wireless Mouse is included in Dell(TM) Consumer Wireless Keyboard and Mouse

Monitor
Dell S2409W 24 " Full HD Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor

All this for Rs.Rs.93,782.06... I'll get another HD4850 separately which will cost me 10K, so Rs.1,03,782.06...

What do you guys think? Is it overpriced?

Also, they don't mention about the cabinet and SMPS... any idea which will be used?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

^^A lil bit overpriced IMO... they will there own cabinet and SMPS which rock and look cool! 24" LCD that you will be getting is also awesome. The mobo will be original Intel... its good and stable but wont allow you to OC.


----------



## Core i7 965 Extreme (Nov 26, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^^A lil bit overpriced IMO... they will there own cabinet and SMPS which rock and look cool! 24" LCD that you will be getting is also awesome. The mobo will be original Intel... its good and stable but wont allow you to OC.



So do you think the SMPS will hold up even after I add the additional HD4850?
And about the Intel mobo... are you sure it doesn't allow overclocking? I know most old ones don't (even my current DG33FB doesn't), but I remember reading somewhere that Intel's SmackOver comes with Loads of overclocking features...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

^^Actually I am too confused over this so if someone with the know how can shed some light on this OCing matter. I dunno much about their SMPS but I dont think it will be able to hold another HD4850 and you might have to upgrade it.


----------



## acewin (Nov 26, 2008)

assembling is better.
Dell 2409 has anyone talked to the Dell people here and can give what are they quoting for it.
It should be in less than 17K.
The speaker soundcard no worth as per my say. Because you would want certainly a 5.1 channel good speaker

my say is assemble it.
Or do what desibond say, buy cheap and wait, for them to be available here in India.
Otherwise do what amitash says. Get them online proccy+mobo+RAM, buy rest from here, it will make huge difference if you will assemble.
Dell-They provide everything but they cost it ultrahigh.

assembling gives you chance of analyzing your specs for addons, OCing and is way better


----------



## afonofa (Nov 27, 2008)

amitash said:


> tripple channel kits are retailing in the US for as low as 95$ so i think here it will cost around 5.5-6.5k and not more


May DDR3 RAM prices fall like the sensex.


comp@ddict said:


> 3GB for now, 6GB can be done l8er when needed, and when prices fall down further.


with DDR3 RAM prices expected to fall, go for 6GB but if you have to get it in parts then instead of 3x1GB now and another 3x1GB later, buy 1x2GB now and later on depending on requirement and price buy another 2x2GB or vice versa. That way you have the option to add even more RAM later on. 

That Dell config is ok except for the bundled OS(if you already have the *ahem* OS?), intel mobo(more features available on other brands probably for ~ same or lesser price), the gpu(HD4850 sonic?) and the 24" monitor(thats bigger than what TV sets used to be, IMO 19" or atmost 21" is enough for a comp). Don't buy Dell, they price it too high compared to what you can assemble. I hope Core i7 is available in India within 3 weeks.

Does anyone have news on when Core i7's will be available in India?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

Dell config is not that bad.
Try working out, and it would seem around 10K more expensive.
The question is, if dell can get nehalem, why can't you.

As for smackover, I remember that it supports CrossFire. You can add another HD4850. However, I think getting a HD4850X2 is better because it has double the RAM (2GB).

And yeah, I think Smackover does support OCing, but it does not allow you to use RAM over 1333MHz. A definite negative point.

I suggest you wait till MSI X58 board and ASUS P6T X58 board hit the market.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 27, 2008)

Aftr seeing the config, wow, but after seeing HD4850!!!

WTH, u r getting an uber rig, but not doing it any justice, get HD4870 minimum


----------



## amitash (Nov 27, 2008)

^I agree for a budget that high atleast a 4870 or the 4850x2 is a must... and imho never EVER go for an intel original mobo...i have suffered with one for 1.5yrs....I have a feeling the dealers here are gonna wait  for their current "core2" stocks to run low and then sell nehalem as the core2s they bought will go to waste. The x58 boards from asus and MSI should be out soon in india but they will be ridiculously overpriced to "milk the public"...And can anyone point to a good nehalem OC guide? Im getting the config(sig) on saturday and i want to see how much I can hit with it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 27, 2008)

^^why hd*3*870x2 ?


----------



## amitash (Nov 28, 2008)

^I decided not to upgrade my graphics card as my 9 month old 3870x2 can currently play most games at the highest settings with almost full AA except crysis..And lets face it crysis is not an ATi friendly game..I can manage very high with no AA. (farcry2 at ultra high 2x AA)...I will wait and go for what ATi and Nvidia have to offer in their next series....Actually all i upgraded are the procy, mobo and RAM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 28, 2008)

U r rite there, keep it till HD5870X2(and possibly X4 too from my sources).
It's not worth getting HD4870X2(cuz u got HD3870X2 ATM) now with Nehalem, when u can wait for 4-5months.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2008)

Then best of luck with your purchase. Its quite wisely chosen, but I think unless your CPU is seriously screwed, its better to wait a bit more for Core i7 920 price and X58 price to stabilise a bit.

What is the price quoted to you ?


----------



## amitash (Nov 29, 2008)

^
core i7 920--299$
I got a discount on Msi X58 Eclipse as there was some offer if u buy the i7 with it so i got it for 310$ (some black friday sale)
1x6GB Gskill DDR3-1600 at 260$
total 670$--approx 31000 Rs as the foreign exchange place bought rupee to dollar conversions as 46.3Rs

Config just arived now!! but i have to w8 a few more hours for vista 64 bit and no overclocking as of now cus my TRUE wont fit and im currently working on making a bracket for it...Will post benchmarks and review soon.

EDIT: MY cpu is not seriously screwed (Q6600 at 3.2Ghz) but i hate the stupid #$$%@@# intel no-OC motherboard..and if u wait on the CPU market ull be waiting forever.


----------



## forever (Nov 29, 2008)

^ Where did you get your rig from?


----------



## amitash (Nov 29, 2008)

Newegg.com


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 29, 2008)

^^lucky you...

so how much will you sell your Q6600 for ? 99$ ?


----------



## forever (Nov 29, 2008)

amitash said:


> Newegg.com



Right and how much did it cost for getting it shipped to india.


----------



## amitash (Nov 29, 2008)

Newegg doesnt ship to india..My aunt bought it for me from there


----------



## raj_v1982 (Dec 2, 2008)

Go for  "alienware"


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 2, 2008)

R u outta the head, spend 20k xtra with alienware, but get the same thing


----------

